# Redfish and Raccoons



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Once again we were drawn by the flood tides in the grass. I fished with a buddy from Atlanta on what started out to be a beautiful day. We caught two fish just as soon as the flats began to flood.










Here's a nice reflection on the release:










Then the winds began from a front that passed through. the tide rose fast and soon it was too deep to see any tailers. It blew at least 20, so poling the boat over the flats was a problem. As we were struggling upwind I was a large animal swimming up the creek. From a distance I couldn't tell what it was, but as we got closer it turned out to be 3 young raccoons swimming in a row. The tide had flooded their high ground, so they were going to have to swim and hang onto reeds for a couple of hours. Hope they made it OK. Here's a photo of two of them.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice red and cool pic's. Not sure where you're from and all, but you don't need to worry too much about them raccoons. If there's a representative survivor species anywhere south of Ohio, its a raccoon.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, and possums and "palmetto bugs". ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I would like to come up there one of these days to try that.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I would like to come up there one of these days to try that.


Me too. I've been dyin to do that.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i am really digging your reports, and your pictures are stellar!!!!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! That's awesome!

I love fishing up there in jacksonville area and southern Geogria, great place to fish with my NMZ. I think it's way better fishing here than moskeeto lacoon.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> i am really digging your reports, and your pictures are stellar!!!!


X's 2


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Beautiful photography once again. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------

